# 

## k.szpenio

Witam. Czy mógłby ktoś polecić mi godny uwagi komplet solidnych śrubokrętów w rozsądnej cenie. Z góry dziękuje za pomoc.

----------


## mopi

> Witam. Czy mógłby ktoś polecić mi godny uwagi komplet solidnych śrubokrętów w rozsądnej cenie. Z góry dziękuje za pomoc.


Są śrubokręty i śrubokręty. Izolowane do elektryki, precyzyjne, do pobijania, i "pospolite". Odpuść sobie wynalazki, są do niczego, ćwiczyłem na różnych no name, proline, yato- przy użyciu zgodnie z przeznaczeniem końcówki się łamały, ukręcały. Poszukaj wśród producentów takich, jak Gedore, Wiha, Jonnesway, Facom, Beta- w zależności od budżetu coś sobie dobierzesz.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## k.szpenio

Dzięki za podsunięcie firm. Wlasnie kupiłem jakis czas temu no-name, raz użyłem i już nie nadają się do niczego juz nie wspomne jak sie namęczylem przy przykrecaniu

----------


## prezmer

Kiedyś (z 10 lat temu) Stanley wypuścił dobry zestaw wkrętaków z genialną nieślizgającą się czerwono szarą rączką. Mam je do dziś, niestety nowsze modele nie są już tak dobre. Dobre wkrętaki nigdy nie będą tanie. Na dzień dzisiejszy sprawdziłbym ceny Bety, ceny dziś są już bardziej przystępne:

np tutaj: 

http://www.narzedziowy.pl/73997_BETA...-1263-D10.html

----------


## jakubdab

coś Ci powiem, nie ma tanio i solidnie jeśli chodzi o narzedzia. jeśli chcesz solidne to polecam te:

http://www.forst.pl/zestawy-wkretako...-4800930.html# Zaznacz że jako nie liczne na rynku są wykonane ze stali wzmacnianej S2 przez co są bardzo wytrzymałe.

----------


## mortor

Zależy do czego potrzeba, jeśli potrzebne są z namagnesowanymi końcówkami to zobacz Neo PZ, 6 śrubokrętów kosztuje 70zł i wytrzymują większe obciążenia. Co do tanich i dobrych to już chyba takich nie ma niestety.

----------


## k.szpenio

Dzieki a rade morotr. Raczej je kupie, bo nic tanszego nie znalazłem

----------


## grody

Witaj,
Raczej nie kupuj Stanleya. Miałem cały zestaw, lecz wkrzyżaku koncówka się ułamała gdy wkręcałem zwykły wkręt do drewna. Dziadostwo. Na dodatke mamili dożywotnią gwarancją a jak im zgłosi łem problem to się wypieli. Nigdy więcej Stanleya.

----------


## halek

Hej, Niestety, ale jeśli zależy Ci na dobrym sprzęcie, warto trochę zainwestować. Jeśli będziesz co kilka lat kupował tani, kiepski zestaw, a następnie wymieniał na kolejny... w rezultacie zapłacisz więcej niż za markowy. Ja jestem wielkim zwolennikiem firmy felo. Jeśli chodzi o bity i śrubokręty, są jednymi z droższych, ale jak dla mnie nie do zajechania. Przede wszystkim bity do wkrętarki. Mam mały zestaw 6 podstawowych, ale wszystkie inne bity już dawno padły, a te są nieruszone. W castoramie jakiś czas temu kupiłem zestaw śrubokrętów felo za około 100zł. Jak dla mnie bajka  :smile:

----------


## Marejko

Ja kupiłem w Castoramie zestaw kiedyś na promocji i do tej pory mi służą, więc w sumie polecam się tam wybrać i popatrzeć, może znow są jakies przeceny  :wink:

----------


## prezmer

> Ja kupiłem w Castoramie zestaw kiedyś na promocji i do tej pory mi służą, więc w sumie polecam się tam wybrać i popatrzeć, może znow są jakies przeceny


To podaj konkretną nazwę, inaczej taka informacja jest nieprzydatna. 

PS: Zwykle przeceniane są rzeczy których nie zamierzam kupić. Dobre towary rzadko kiedy są w promocji

----------


## pokar

Jeśli chcesz najlepsze w rozsądnej cenie kup sobie Felo Ergonic. 
   Najlepsze jakie do tej pory widziałem na rynku, kosztują coś koło 15 zł za sztukę, koło 100 zł za podstawowy komplet 6 szt. Do dostania w Leroy Merlin i  Internecie. 
Zarąbiste z miękką rączką dopasowującą się do ręki.

----------


## Daro_ufo

Jeżeli Yato to tylko te z trójkolorową rączką, przez kilka miesięcy używałem ich torxów security i były naprawdę solidne o dziwo. Największe zaufanie mam do Wiha naprawdę solidne wkrętaki i bity  :smile:

----------


## cactus

Jonnesway to ten sam poziom jakości co Yato czyli nieco wyżej niż chiński chłam.
Dobry sprzęt to Facom i Beta no ale kosztują.

----------


## mazi07

a co sądzicie o marce Hoegert?? użytkował ktoś albo użytkuje te narzędzia nadal i może coś powiedzieć?? Zastanawiam się czy takie narzędzia będą dobrym prezentem dla majsterkowicza.

----------

